# went fishing



## k7q (Mar 3, 2004)

what is it? i didnt get a chance to taste it yet....maybe tonight =)

ID them


----------



## oojit (Feb 24, 2005)

The first one sorta looks like a freshwater drum or a white sucker.

The stripes of the second remind of pumpkinseed sunfish.


----------



## furious piranha (Mar 22, 2005)

id agree bout the 2nd but idk wat the first 1 is


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

the first one sure looks like a freshwater drum to me.


----------



## joefish219 (Feb 8, 2005)

the first one ???

but the second one is a sunfish


----------



## k7q (Mar 3, 2004)

these are salt water fishes. caught them at san onofre near san diego.


----------



## fish_sauce (Apr 3, 2004)

The first one is what is locally known as "kingfish," a yellow croaker. The second one is a barred surf perch. They're are both very tasty.


----------

